# Best manual valve plumbing technique?



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Well I am honestly thinking of going with 4 manual paddle valves for my air ride. It seems there cheaper then regular valves and do pretty much the same thing, just a little slower.
I saw this diagram that Dreamstate made;








I was just wondering if this air line routing is as good/better then going straight to say a 6 port tank(4 for bags,1 for gauge, 1 for water trap/compressor) 
The pictured setup looks a lot easier, but I don't want there to be any down side to running them that way or anything like that?

I have searched for some manual valve threads but there isn't a hole lot of talk about them here.
I was also having a problem on what gauge I wanted to go with (digital/analogue) I feel as if the digital is too high tech for manual valves (but its only 50$ more after buying 3 gauges and a steering wheel dual pod, then I still have to find a place for the 3rd gauge.)
Is there a thread anywhere on here that shows where people are putting there analogue or digital gauges? (that I may have missed multiple times after searching?)

Nothing for my air ride build is set in stone yet, I am just in the planning stages. The only thing I am certain about is that it will be sitting on Raceland or Jom coilovers. 


_Modified by Jester2893 at 9:59 AM 6-24-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

If you "Tee" in the gauge, or a digital sender that gives a reading to the gauge, its really the same thing.
In the diagram Randy used a manifold, because it looks like he had a tank with only 2 ports. It you had a different tank you could eliminate that. and it makes no difference.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Alright thanks man. I really appreciate the help from you on here and via email. haha.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Kevin's right, it makes no difference for the number of ports.
The final decision for running one larger line up to the dash and using a manifold was simply because I would rather run one large line than four small ones. 
It was all going to the same spot anyhow. Using a manifold up in the console just made it less of a spaghetti mess under my carpets.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh Alright, thanks guys. I just figured your setup looks a hole lot easier and everything, but the problem being I haven't actually seen a 2 port 5 gallon (skinny) tank..haha


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

it doesnt have to be, i know for asthetics it'll look cleaner, but you can just buy fittings to plug the holes you dont use.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh dam I completely forgot I could do that. haha.
Guess that is what I would go width since AAC has the tank I want anyway.
Last question before I let this thread die. 
How many actually put there tank gauge up front with them?
I was thinking of doing with a digital gauge and putting it in the center console somewhere, but I think the dig gauge would look out of place next to the manual valves so I was going to get 3 gauges and put two in a dual steering wheel pod and the other I hadn't figured out yet.
Should I say screw the analogue gauges and just go with the digital for "simplicity" even though it may look out of place ?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

I dont even have a tank gauge....but if you want one some mount it in the bank w. the tank, some put it in random places like a cup holder or glove box. all depends on what you want to do.
Digital gauges w. paddle switches seems so weird, but hey it's your stuff


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_I dont even have a tank gauge....but if you want one some mount it in the bank w. the tank, some put it in random places like a cup holder or glove box. all depends on what you want to do.
Digital gauges w. paddle switches seems so weird, but hey it's your stuff










Thanks man, I will probably just stick in somewhere so if I need its there.
Yea I feel the same way about the digital gauges and paddle switches, but for only 50$ more (150$) from buying the analogue gauges (3gauges & pod) I figured it was worth it to at least consider it.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

hope this helps
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4297753


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wow that did help thanks. I remember reading your build thread, but couldn't find it haha.
Are you happy with the manual valves? Do you possibly have a video of the speed going up/down with it?


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_Wow that did help thanks. I remember reading your build thread, but couldn't find it haha.
Are you happy with the manual valves? Do you possibly have a video of the speed going up/down with it?


very happy with my valves, i dont have a video of the speed, ill try to get a video of it this weekend and post back up here


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Man that would be so helpful.
Thanks man.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Best manual valve plumbing technique? (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_
I have searched for some manual valve threads but there isn't a hole lot of talk about them here.


i used 4 manual valves in my rabbit...
just ran 1 1/2" line up to a manifold with 5 fittings (1 for each valve, then 1 for the tank gauge)...
theyre not the fastest things around, but it makes them really easy to adjust while underway. using the manifold setup makes it a lot easier to plumb as i didnt have to run a handful of lines all around the car. then i just put tee fittings in the lines for each bag and hooked those to the gauges for each corner
build thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4400253


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Best manual valve plumbing technique? (ValveCoverGasket)*

Not to thread jack.... but anyone found anything other then the standard 1/4" manual valves? Wouldn't mind changing to 3/8" next winter to speed things up a little


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I don't think so, or else more people would be use manual valves I think.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

would be interesting to try to take one apart to see if you could add your own larger barb fittings to the back


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

why?
It defeates the simplicity of it. Its hard enough to run all the 1/4 and tee in gauges. 3/8" would be nearly impossible unless you had a huge space to hide everything, and by the time you bought all the fittings to tee in gauges, and work you might as well just buy electric valves.
There great because there simple. why complicate a good thing.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_why?
It defeates the simplicity of it. Its hard enough to run all the 1/4 and tee in gauges. 3/8" would be nearly impossible unless you had a huge space to hide everything, 

thats true, its cramped enough trying to run 1/4" through the dash


----------

